# Siedler Brettspiel / Sechseck durchmesser



## Gormogon (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

ich suche jemanden der das Siedler von Catan Brettspiel hat und mir mal kurz ausmessen kann wie groß eine Sechseckform ist von einen spielteil. ( Durchmesser etc.)


LG


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte es mal. Messen kann ich es dir nicht. Aber ich schätze mal auf 10-15 cm Durchmesser. Na, eher 10 als 15.


----------



## Gormogon (6. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hatte es mal. Messen kann ich es dir nicht. Aber ich schätze mal auf 10-15 cm Durchmesser. Na, eher 10 als 15.



Danke trotzdem ;o) vllt kann mir das aber einer noch genau messen  brauche es möglichst genau.


----------



## Nathil (6. Dezember 2011)

da schauste mal hier 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt, bin ich schlecht.


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2011)

Grad nachgemessen, sind exakt 8 cm.


----------



## Nathil (6. Dezember 2011)

Genauer: 78,67 Millimeter oder 7,867 Zentimter  siehe Bild )


----------



## Gormogon (7. Dezember 2011)

vielen dank meine lieben !!! habt mir alle sehr geholfen.



Grüße


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

wozu brachtest du das eigentlich?


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> wozu brachtest du das eigentlich?



Warscheinlich will er das Game aus Pappe nachbauen. ^^


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2011)

er wollte wahrscheinlich schauen ob es leute gibt die wirklich so dumm sind und es nachmessen


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> er wollte wahrscheinlich schauen ob es leute gibt die wirklich so dumm sind und es nachmessen



Das spricht mal wieder Bände für deine Empathie werter Arosk. ^^
Als wär das nun so ein Aufwand wenn das Game im Regal neben mir liegt.


----------



## Gormogon (7. Dezember 2011)

nein meine freundin steht auf das spiel total und wir spielen das auch öfters mit freunden und mit der fam ...ich will nen sechseck fräsen lassen und mit formmaterial ausgießen und das in 3d nachbauen mit kleinen bäumchen etc.... schaut ihr hier http://www.catanien....edler/index.php


ist sicher ne nette überraschung


----------



## Zaruk (7. Dezember 2011)

Da frag ich mich aber, wieso du die genauen Maße brauchtest. Bei Eigenbau müssen doch nur alle Teile untereinander passen. Hättest es also bpsw. auch in doppelter Größe bauen können. Zumindestens wenn du auch Städte etc. selbst baust.


----------



## Gormogon (7. Dezember 2011)

naja soll ja aufn tisch passen wie das normale siedler


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

also du willst ein 3D Teil für das Normale Siedler von Catan spiel, also so zu sagen als Extra Spielteil? Hört sich gut an )


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab's eher so verstanden, dass er die ganzen Sechsecke so nachbauen möchte in 3D, wie oben auf den Bildern... Und dann: Viel Erfolg, ist sicher ne Menge Fuddelei und Arbeit, aber ich hoffe, dass wir hinterher Fotos zu sehen bekommen


----------



## Gormogon (7. Dezember 2011)

jau das wird aber denke ich ne weile dauern ;o) man muss sich ja noch das ganze modelbau zeug holen etc ... und denn noch ausdenken mit was ich die form ausgieße mit gips wird das sicherlich zu spröde... hm hat wer ne idee ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Dezember 2011)

dürfte im bastelladen doch irgendwelchen kunststoff geben


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

ich würde dazu kendieren die grundplatte aus pvc per cnc machen zu lassen, da kann man auch gleich die grund strucktur einbauen. die bäumchen etc musste dann aber in der Baugröße "Z" oder gar "TT" kaufen...


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

Nur so zur Info: Es gibt verschiedene Versionen vom Siedler-Spiel und ich glaube da unterscheiden sich auch die Plättchen-Grössen


----------



## Nathil (12. Dezember 2011)

ähm, nein. Die Plastikversion udn die Holzversion sidn identisch. Das einzige was sich verändert hat sind die Ausführungen der Spielsteine. Die Extenions sind auch alle mit der alten normalen Catan Edition kompatibel


----------

